# Buried: New Lionsgate Movie



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

I went to see the movie Ecplise tonight (yes, I'm a Twilight fan, but I'm not obsessed with it!) and there was a teaser trailer for a new (I'm guessing suspense?) movie coming out called "Buried". Looks like a play on the fear of being buried alive and claustrophobia. Personally, not one I want to see since I'm not a fan of small, tight places OR being buried alive haha.


----------

